# My Plants need some help



## trouble9039 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello everyone I am having some slight problems this round with my mothers! I have A NL#7, super skunk, diesel, and A kush going. on all the mothers except for the NL the lower branches are turning yellow and are die'n off. They are all about 2' above the top of the pot's, I am using fox farm ocean mix soil in 5 gal pot's. I am watering every 3 days each plant recives 2 ltr's of water with IONIC grow nut's being mixed in at 5 ml per ltr like instructed on the bottle. my lighting consist of 1 400 w MH and my water is at 5.8 ph. my light is 19-20" above the canopy! what is going on? I am using RO water and am on A well, my local hydro store said for me to try using my well water but won't the softner salt cause me to have A nut lockup? I have flushed the plants to see if that would help. any advice that someone can give me would be great!


----------



## Weedabix (Dec 26, 2008)

Nitrogen in any form should help them!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 26, 2008)

pH is your problem. 5.8 is for hydro 6.5-6.9 for soil. Get your pH up and you should be fine, you are too low for nitrogen uptake.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 26, 2008)

don't let your nuts lock up


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 26, 2008)

get some pics up !!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 27, 2008)

I know my ph was off in my soil so I flushed them! My new ph is around 6.9 and I am testing the runn off water, my hydro is at 5.8 so looking good there. The whole soil thing is were I am having problems and concidering making the switch to the DWC system! I am having problems getting pics to post they are to large so I have to down size them!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2008)

Watch for Nute Burn.My guess is Nute Lockout. Should be fine in a couple days, since you flushed. Doesnt sound like over watering,,so Nute Burn or Lockout is my guess.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, I agree, the pH was to low.

I don't believe it's a good idea to use soft water, for the reason you gave.  Use RO water.


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok I was able to get some pic's uploaded! I ran up to my local grow shop and I wastold to use some more suppliments in the green fuse line! has anyone used them before?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2008)

trouble9039 said:
			
		

> ... I am using RO water and am on A well, my local hydro store said for me to try using my well water but won't the softner salt cause me to have A nut lockup? I have flushed the plants to see if that would help. any advice that someone can give me would be great!...



You are correct to use RO water, and I would question your hydro guy's judgment.  It is not just sodium from a softener you need to be concerned about, virtually ALL well water is high in dissolved solids--minerals and salts.  For him to suggest using well water without knowing the ppms of your well water and your softener medium is rather irresponsible on his part, IMO.

If you have a nute lockout, flushing won't help.  Nute lockout is caused by incorrect pH--the only thing that helps is getting your pH in line.


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 27, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are correct to use RO water, and I would question your hydro guy's judgment. It is not just sodium from a softener you need to be concerned about, virtually ALL well water is high in dissolved solids--minerals and salts. For him to suggest using well water without knowing the ppms of your well water and your softener medium is rather irresponsible on his part, IMO.
> 
> If you have a nute lockout, flushing won't help. Nute lockout is caused by incorrect pH--the only thing that helps is getting your pH in line.


 
that what happen to my tomaotes plants in DWC   will baking soda work to relase the nutes? from the lockout by messed up water ph?


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 27, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are correct to use RO water, and I would question your hydro guy's judgment. It is not just sodium from a softener you need to be concerned about, virtually ALL well water is high in dissolved solids--minerals and salts. For him to suggest using well water without knowing the ppms of your well water and your softener medium is rather irresponsible on his part, IMO.
> 
> If you have a nute lockout, flushing won't help. Nute lockout is caused by incorrect pH--the only thing that helps is getting your pH in line.


 
Give it a foliar feed with Mg also.  That is usually the first nute to be locked out by incorrect pH or over ferting/watering.


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 28, 2008)

so foliar feed with MG and would it hurt to add lime to the soil to stable it?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like to me you are feeding too often also.in soil grows,i feed once a week and water every other day,lightly.i never watered until i had run 0ff.worked for me.good luck on this grow.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 28, 2008)

*Not Miracle Grow*, he means magnesium. Just get your pH up and you will be fine, if you think your nutes are Calcium or Magnesium defecient you can use Advanced Nutrients Cal Mg. I use it every other res change just to be on the safe side. It contains all the calcium, magnesium, and iron your plants need to stay healthy, I highly recommend it. *But it will not matter till you get your pH up to 6.8.*


edit... Don't listen to everything the hydro guy tells you, he would sell you a bridge if he could.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 29, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> edit... Don't listen to everything the hydro guy tells you, he would sell you a bridge if he could.


 
I know where there's a nice concrete job if anyone is interested.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 29, 2008)

I know what you mean. There was a guy on here about 9 months ago. Guy at the hydro store told him to add sprite to his res. to up the carbs. Well needless to say it about killed his 4 week flowering plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2008)

Just cause the guy works at a Hydro Store dont mean ****. Some know,,some dont know and act like they do.


----------



## growtek (Dec 29, 2008)

Cowboy Budsky,  I would go a bit further and say most don't know.   The hydro store where I live pays minimum wage and has a high turnover.  I've heard some bad advice based on bad knowledge.  Sometimes it's fanciful hypothesis seemingly spun out of their imagination.  I think most are nice people and trying to help,  just their knowlege base is shallow. 

There's one guy who's worked there a few years and knows so I generally listen to him.  Mostly I just keep to myself,  get what I need to and get out. 

As far as the problem.  What about good ol' fashioned overwatering?  If the whole plant is drooping along with the yellow leaves,  a possibility.   I've done few soil grows but the way I was taught was to go by the bucket weight (had me lift hundreds of times to get a feel for a 5 gallon 'wet' and dry bucket).  Seemed like I was watering early on more than a week and later every 5-7 days.   Too much watering leads to lack of oxygenation at the roots, and plant death.   The leaves will slightly droop when dry.  

Overnuting may be a problem given your older leaves appear affected first.  Soil acts as a buffer so your mistakes accumulate.  

Good luck!


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a moisture meter and the readings on it go from 1-3 DRY, 4-7 MOIST, 8-10 WET! Were should I keep my soil? I have been told to try the weight method but I have no one around to tell me what to look for so it has been A learning exp.... Has anyone ever heard of adding hydrogen peroxide to there water?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2008)

trouble9039 said:
			
		

> I have a moisture meter and the readings on it go from 1-3 DRY, 4-7 MOIST, 8-10 WET! Were should I keep my soil? I have been told to try the weight method but I have no one around to tell me what to look for so it has been A learning exp.... Has anyone ever heard of adding hydrogen peroxide to there water?


 
When it says dry,,you make it wet again. Dont add water untill it is dry. As for the HP,,


----------

